# HereIsTV Connects With Comcast, DirecTV & Dish



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

*HereIsTV Connects With Comcast, DirecTV & Dish*

(multichannel.com) - HereIsTV.com launched this week with integration agreements in place with Comcast, Dish Network and DirecTV that enable registered users to set DVR recordings direct from the startup's web-based application.

HereIsTV, led by former Dish exec Bruce Eisen, doesn't rely on algorithms to make it's recommendations but instead relies on a panel of people...

Full Story Here

HereIsTV


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

A TV clipping service? Where's the fun in that?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Interesting! I've signed up. We'll see.


----------

